

Improving Twitter search with real-time human computation - Titanous
http://engineering.twitter.com/2013/01/improving-twitter-search-with-real-time.html

======
ldayley
Potential business purpose: Teaching the machine to quickly recognize an
event-driven pattern of searches and selling (or adjusting CPC) on the search
keywords that spike suddenly.

